# 7in or 8in angle box?



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

I need some help, I'm looking at buying a Northstar angle box but they only make a 7in. Does anyone know how much less capacity in the 7in? Would I even notice the difference between the two? Otherwise I'll get a 8in Columbia, DM or the Chinese Tapetech. Cheers


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I would recommend the 7''. The angle box is 1 of the hardest tools on the body. Especially when you are just learning how to use 1. If you grab the handle the wrong way when running the box it will twist your upper back in a awful way. Once you get the hang of it you can fly. And the quality is superior to any other method of angles in my experience. (not counting the mudrunner) But the added weight the 8'' box would wouldn't be worth it to save a couple trips to the pump in my opinion. I am not a fan of fat boy flat boxes for the same reason. Besides as much as I like Columbia, That new candy apple green Northstar uses would be enough of a reason for me to buy their box. Such nice looking tools.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

APAsh2 said:


> I need some help, I'm looking at buying a Northstar angle box but they only make a 7in. Does anyone know how much less capacity in the 7in? Would I even notice the difference between the two? Otherwise I'll get a 8in Columbia, DM or the Chinese Tapetech. Cheers


Since ur from OZ I would get the tapepro angle box!
Best box out there and I've tried a few!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

37chambers said:


> I would recommend the 7''. The angle box is 1 of the hardest tools on the body. Especially when you are just learning how to use 1. If you grab the handle the wrong way when running the box it will twist your upper back in a awful way. Once you get the hang of it you can fly. And the quality is superior to any other method of angles in my experience. (not counting the mudrunner) But the added weight the 8'' box would wouldn't be worth it to save a couple trips to the pump in my opinion. I am not a fan of fat boy flat boxes for the same reason. Besides as much as I like Columbia, That new candy apple green Northstar uses would be enough of a reason for me to buy their box. Such nice looking tools.


Thin your mud down a bit more, you'll be surprised how much easier they are to run :thumbsup:


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

37chambers said:


> I would recommend the 7''. The angle box is 1 of the hardest tools on the body. Especially when you are just learning how to use 1. If you grab the handle the wrong way when running the box it will twist your upper back in a awful way. Once you get the hang of it you can fly. And the quality is superior to any other method of angles in my experience. (not counting the mudrunner) But the added weight the 8'' box would wouldn't be worth it to save a couple trips to the pump in my opinion. I am not a fan of fat boy flat boxes for the same reason. Besides as much as I like Columbia, That new candy apple green Northstar uses would be enough of a reason for me to buy their box. Such nice looking tools.


Awesome decision made! I was spewing last time I was buying boxes ect Northstar had just gone out of production, I can handle a few more trips to the pump for quality gear. I'm looking at getting some Northstar boxes to replace my Columbia's and the pump looks amazing. Has to be better than my mates 12 month old Tapetech.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

That is just corroded aluminum, store it water?


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

fr8train said:


> That is just corroded aluminum, store it water?


No in a tape pro tool box. I store mine in the same type of case as well but the Columbia and Northstar tools look fine.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

My TT pump is about 5 years old, and it sure doesn't look like that.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

The bigger boxes is why I have the fat boy boxes, less trips to the pump.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

gazman said:


> My TT pump is about 5 years old, and it sure doesn't look like that.


I've got an old one that doesn't look like that either. Even the nuts and bolts on the his TT Maxxbox's have rust spots. It's all cosmetic I guess.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

They started using made in China parts, only thing I can come up with.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

loudcry184 said:


> The bigger boxes is why I have the fat boy boxes, less trips to the pump.


I run fat boy's as well that's why I was wondering what the difference between a 7 and 8in angle box. The manufacturers websites don't state the actual capacity of the box but it can't be more than a handfull of plaster difference?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I am not sure on the difference between the 7 and 8 box. I use a Mudrunner which holds more mud then either of those. Expensive but worth the investment once you get used to them. Might be able to find a good used one


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

8" angle box does hold a significant amount more mud, but is far less maneuverable, and harder to push. I personally use a 7". Seems to be the standard around here.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

APAsh2 said:


> I've got an old one that doesn't look like that either. Even the nuts and bolts on the his TT Maxxbox's have rust spots. It's all cosmetic I guess.



It may be cosmetic, but it is not what you expect when you pay top dollar.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

loudcry184 said:


> I am not sure on the difference between the 7 and 8 box. I use a Mudrunner which holds more mud then either of those. Expensive but worth the investment once you get used to them. Might be able to find a good used one


The Mudrunner was on my wishlist but I took it off when a guy showed me his. It used half a bucket of mud on 2 internal corners, which is the same reason I've ditched the compound tube. The angle box uses the least amount of final coat from what I've seen.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Something was obviously not right with his set up. I get 12 internals per fill of the mudrunner.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

APAsh2 said:


> The Mudrunner was on my wishlist but I took it off when a guy showed me his. It used half a bucket of mud on 2 internal corners, which is the same reason I've ditched the compound tube. The angle box uses the least amount of final coat from what I've seen.


The thing about the runner is to push it into the corner before getting going!
It's 2 easy 2 let it glide!


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Cool something to think about.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Get the right 7" angle box, and you can do this. Courtesy of P.A. ROCKER.
https://youtu.be/ur4_5ai7wrA


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I really don't find the angle box all that difficult to run, physically. Mud consistency, and practice.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

APAsh2 said:


> The Mudrunner was on my wishlist but I took it off when a guy showed me his. It used half a bucket of mud on 2 internal corners, which is the same reason I've ditched the compound tube. The angle box uses the least amount of final coat from what I've seen.


something is definitely not right there. I don't know how many I get coated per fill but its way more then that.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I bought the 8 box and hated life, then i filled it with less mud and life was ok, then I dumped the box in transmission oil fer a few day and now I fill the ole 8 full and run like the boys, uhm the Mexican boys running for the state line,,,,

life got better I flash cfs

just dont tell Gaz he will start leaning on me for a video


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Here is what I ended up with. I needed the extra capacity of the 8in and the Columbia handle is supposedly the longest. The only thing I'm not happy with is the angle box seems to draw in air like a flat box with both springs on, then the plaster spurts out when pressure is applied again.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

APAsh2 said:


> Here is what I ended up with. I needed the extra capacity of the 8in and the Columbia handle is supposedly the longest. The only thing I'm not happy with is the angle box seems to draw in air like a flat box with both springs on, then the plaster spurts out when pressure is applied again.


 
I just got a second hand one of those and it does the same thing, Ive been trying to lift it off the wall not square on, So I run the corner with the box square on then turn it slightly to the side to lift it off so it doesn't pull the door back and fill it up with air, Its a nuisance, Box does run nice though.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok cool so it's not just me haha. I haven't compared yet but the Columbia is a different shape to the TT which doesn't have that problem.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

APAsh2 said:


> Here is what I ended up with. I needed the extra capacity of the 8in and the Columbia handle is supposedly the longest. The only thing I'm not happy with is the angle box seems to draw in air like a flat box with both springs on, then the plaster spurts out when pressure is applied again.


nice choice if Im tierd I fill a few pumps,

soak it in 10w 40 motor oil for easy push I use to use Trans oil but its too thin


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

7 OR 8" box? A mudrunner and get seriously good at angles.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well the faulty Columbia got returned and I've ended up with the Northstar. The Northstar 7 goes a lot further than the Columbia 8! They are made in the same country but are worlds apart.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Columbia and Northstar in that order. Both brand new to, you couldn't tell with the Columbia.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

And this.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

NS puts out some high quality tools.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm TT user for the moment but next choice definitely will be NS


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

just ordered a complete new set of north star from great lake tools glad I did seems that they put out some high end stuff. bad news is I probably wont be able to use them when they get here I just broke a couple of ribs yesterday.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> I'm TT user for the moment but next choice definitely will be NS


 It sure is sharp looking gear isn't it, Impressive.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

nidaho said:


> just ordered a complete new set of north star from great lake tools glad I did seems that they put out some high end stuff. bad news is I probably wont be able to use them when they get here I just broke a couple of ribs yesterday.


Oh no!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

APAsh2 said:


> Columbia and Northstar in that order. Both brand new to, you couldn't tell with the Columbia.


Northstar box filler is solid stainless. Used mine for 8 years and still looks brand new.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm curious about the NS pump. The throat on then seems larger. Does it make for an easier pump? Is the stroke longer as well? Making for more mud per pump compared to others?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

fr8train said:


> I'm curious about the NS pump. The throat on then seems larger. Does it make for an easier pump? Is the stroke longer as well? Making for more mud per pump compared to others?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


It would have to be measured to be fair. The base on their fill nozzle has a large opening. They have recently improved their piston seal to polyurethane instead of rubber, and has stiffer, taller side walls to improve suction. 1 pump prime. Smooth.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

fr8train said:


> I'm curious about the NS pump. The throat on then seems larger. Does it make for an easier pump? Is the stroke longer as well? Making for more mud per pump compared to others?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


I'll have to compare my NS pump to my workmates TT, I think there the same size.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

nidaho said:


> just ordered a complete new set of north star from great lake tools glad I did seems that they put out some high end stuff. bad news is I probably wont be able to use them when they get here I just broke a couple of ribs yesterday.


Was it a work accident? You won't be disappointed with the new gear!


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

APAsh2 said:


> I'll have to compare my NS pump to my workmates TT, I think there the same size.


The pump barrel and opening in the head cast should be the same. The box filler on the NS might be a more open base.


----------



## nidaho (Jul 26, 2015)

yes it was I was framing my own house and stepped on a baby truss that was not nailed properly ( my employees fault I'm sure of) and fell thru. I can still work just hurts to do certain movements.


----------

